# Enjoy the silence (remote cottage)



## tumble112 (Mar 16, 2014)

During a conversation with a member of my family they happened to mention that in the course of their job, the had come into contact with a family who had run a sheep farm from an extremely remote farm and that for one reason or another they had abandoned their home and business (around 1990). So after asking many questions, I did as much research as I could and also did a lot of looking at maps and google earth. I realised that there would be a bit of walking involved!
I decided to take advantage of this weeks lovely spring weather and of I set. What, if anything, had the family left behind? (Mostly shoes and boots as it turns out also rather sadly some childrens toys.
The surrounding landscape is stunning, not unlike parts of the North York Moors or Bodmin Moor.
As someone who lives next to a busy main road near the centre of town, I was struck by the quietness and tranquillity of the farm and it made me wonder about how the people who lived here managed with work and raising children out here and it left me with a lasting respect for all the people who had ever called this forgotten little house their home.
Enough waffling, on with the pics. (Did I mention it was remote? It took me over three hours of walking to get from the car and back, whereas all you have to do is scroll down to the first picture)



025 by tumble112, on Flickr



027 by tumble112, on Flickr



029 by tumble112, on Flickr



030 by tumble112, on Flickr



031 by tumble112, on Flickr



034 by tumble112, on Flickr



035 by tumble112, on Flickr



039 by tumble112, on Flickr


040 by tumble112, on Flickr



041 by tumble112, on Flickr



045 by tumble112, on Flickr



046 by tumble112, on Flickr



049 by tumble112, on Flickr



052 by tumble112, on Flickr



048 by tumble112, on Flickr



050 by tumble112, on Flickr



054 by tumble112, on Flickr



056 by tumble112, on Flickr



062 by tumble112, on Flickr



063 by tumble112, on Flickr



068 by tumble112, on Flickr



070 by tumble112, on Flickr



072 by tumble112, on Flickr
Hope you like these, more on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13199051653/


----------



## wolfism (Mar 16, 2014)

Great stuff, looks almost remote enough for walkers to use as a bothy!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely great set of photographs. I am so glad you decided to record the circular stone stock pens, the river valley shot is quite stunning and the presence of these pens is an indication of just how isolated this place would be in winter. The plaster board wall linings seem to indicate an attempt at modernisation at some time, the only similar croft I have seen in the 'flesh' being wooden boarded in the living areas - similar to red painted boards shown here and all old photographs seen of interiors have shown bare stone walls. A nice bit of research, well worth your time and effort.


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Absolutely great set of photographs. I am so glad you decided to record the circular stone stock pens, the river valley shot is quite stunning and the presence of these pens is an indication of just how isolated this place would be in winter. The plaster board wall linings seem to indicate an attempt at modernisation at some time, the only similar croft I have seen in the 'flesh' being wooden boarded in the living areas - similar to red painted boards shown here and all old photographs seen of interiors have shown bare stone walls. A nice bit of research, well worth your time and effort.



That stock pen is gorgeous isn't it? Totally agree, you've captured this and it's environment beautifully.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. I know that this house isn't the most interesting of places but it has been my favourite explore so far, the landscape and the weather were perfect that day. Although it would be a different story in winter.


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Great set of pictures. Many thanks for taking the time and effort to capture the old place brilliantly.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful location!
Always seems to be 1 man's black shoe in these places


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Beautiful location!
> Always seems to be 1 man's black shoe in these places



Either that or a chair.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2014)

Is that vandalism[plaster board damage] pic 3? Nice looking cottage looks like it had power at one time and the sheepfold is a cracking example! Isolation at its best thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Is that vandalism[plaster board damage] pic 3? Nice looking cottage looks like it had power at one time and the sheepfold is a cracking example! Isolation at its best thanks for sharing.



It did have power, all along the track to the house there were poles carrying electric wires (all chopped down for some reason). There are also storage heaters lying around the place.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 17, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> It did have power, all along the track to the house there were poles carrying electric wires (all chopped down for some reason). There are also storage heaters lying around the place.



All chopped down because the wire was rather thick copper! Same reason as to why the old railway telegraph wires kept getting cut down and weighed in by the local scrap thieves - The signal and Telegraph Dept breathed a sigh of relief when the phone cables were buried during the first lot of signal modifications and updating. Still a good few yards of fibre optic have been pulled up in recent times!?


----------



## smiler (Mar 17, 2014)

Your enjoyment of the explore came through the report and beautiful pics, I Loved It, Many Thanks.


----------



## PYak76 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great visit report, thanks very much. Very desolate in autumn, and winters storms can be frightening in places like this ;-)

I don't know about everyone else, but these copper thieves are ruining anything remote by damaging the fabric of the properties so much the wet gets in and it literally falls down. I know they need to make cash, but not by costing us Billions for their bag of gear, or new caravan etc.

I've never called the cops on anyone, always dealt with things my own way. BUT, if I ever see "Fly Tippers" or "Scrap Metal Menaces" I will dial 999 and take photos as quickly as possible. They want to cost us Billions, I'll cause them bother too.....lol.


----------

